
Agda by Example: λ-calculus - ColinWright
http://mazzo.li/posts/Lambda.html
======
arethuza
Here is the introduction to Agda recommended by the author - I've read a few
pages and it seems pretty interesting (NB I'm not an expert on the current
state of functional programming languages):

[http://www.cse.chalmers.se/~ulfn/papers/afp08/tutorial.pdf](http://www.cse.chalmers.se/~ulfn/papers/afp08/tutorial.pdf)

~~~
mafribe
Here is another one by Thorsten Altenkirch:

[http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~txa/g53cfr/](http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~txa/g53cfr/)

~~~
jdn
Sadly this module has been killed by the department and is no longer available
to students

~~~
mietek
Do you know what's the backstory?

~~~
jdn
To the killing? It was partly replaced by G52IFR, which focuses on Coq, and
also partly because the university seems to enjoy killing off modules from
departments that don't do HCI. Human-computer interaction is currently eating
the department.

